# 2011 films to look forward to.



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

a few interesting films to look forward to in 2011.i dont mean transformers 3 or captain america either lol.
















this could be the weirdest trailer i have ever come



 across lol


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Add True Grit to that list:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

done.forgot about true grit.love the coen brothers.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

True Grit has a corking review on Empire...

http://www.empireonline.com/reviews/review.asp?FID=136219

Rubber looks hilarious!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

super 8 is the one I want. JJ abrams is quality.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

This looked interesting to me...






And this raised an eyebrow too, good cast and director...






From the recent Empire news piece: http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=30080


----------



## fingers1963 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sucker Punch looks the film of the year


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

The Hangover 2 and The Inbetweeners.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

some wicked films coming out this year. 
That Sucker punch looks nuts! 

Hopefully Super 8 will deliver.

Looking forward to True grit too

lol....I forgot about The Inbetweeners


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Add True Grit to that list:thumb:





yetizone said:


> True Grit has a corking review on Empire...
> 
> http://www.empireonline.com/reviews/review.asp?FID=136219
> 
> Rubber looks hilarious!


Have read the reviews on True Grit - sounds good. Am going to see it on Saturday evening :thumb:

Looking forward for Cars II also :car:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

This looks interesting too. Loved the first two X Men films (not the third) and this origin story may have potential, especially as its directed by Matthew Vaughn who directed the brilliant Kick Ass...


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

What about Thor ? Green Lantern ?


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I went along to see 'Paul' today, it was very funny.
http://www.empireonline.com/reviews/reviewcomplete.asp?FID=136467


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

stevie_m said:


> What about Thor ? Green Lantern ?


taken from post#1 "a few *interesting *films to look forward to in 2011.i dont mean _*transformers 3 or captain america *_either lol.

thor kind of interests me,but the green lantern will (like the green hornet) be a crappy film, as most of europe hasnt even heard of it or is interested imho.my original point of the thread was to point out films with a lesser budget or a decent genuine story,not main stream comic book clones of comic book films that have fallen on there **** before.without batman, has a good film ever been made from a DC comic book ??


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Thor does have interest for me as its been directed by our very own Kenneth Brannagh so I'm really curious to see what he does with the material. From the trailer, it looks rather interesting, mainly due to the inventive set / production design. Whether it is actually a decent film, well, who knows, but of all the BIG summer blockbusters due to hit the multiplexes, its trailer seems to stand it out from the rest as being a little more visualy ambitious than the usual fodder.

Edit: Green Lantern..? Mmm..? Could be a fun B Movie. Effects look distinctly average from the trailer but Ryan Reynolds is a fun presence though.


----------



## vegasbaby (Feb 26, 2011)

Deano said:


> super 8 is the one I want. JJ abrams is quality.
> 
> YouTube - 'Super 8' Trailer


Thanks for putting this one up.:thumb: Hadn't heard of this until now, looks very promising.


----------

